# I've an idea that I'll like to bounce around we should do o



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

The tittle was
*I've an idea that I'll like to bounce around we should do more.*
This is for every style, system, school, etc. I believe that it could be of benefit to everyone. I'll like to talk about the lack of aesthetics in all MA which are very noticeable during sparring or competitions. Whatever the MA you practice you invest your precious time and effort in all the aspects of your MA one of them is executing a pristine technique and pristine is a good thing as it makes execution more efficient however performing a perfect roundhouse against a resisting opponent is not something you often see because it is hard, someone is resisting after all. Most sparring sessions I see or competitions whether online or in the web look like either sloppy kick boxing, kinder garden wrestling, and even cage fighting many times seems just a tad bit better, as for weapons it looks like two guys trying to touch each other with a stick.

Now here comes the sad part those practitioners worked really hard to perform correctly and when doing forms or some sort of flow training you can tell that these guys know their stuff but most of them rely on a very limited selection of techniques when they have many more at their disposal. I understand that being effective is a good thing thus relying on smaller arsenal and compensating technique with force is a smart choice but I believe we can do better. Every MA is beautiful thus the word art in it and I believe we should capitalize on that.

My idea is to use choreography as a connection between learning the techniques and combat, by choreography I don't mean Kata or forms even though they are a personal favorite and I believe that every practitioner must do forms as they are the essence of the MA, what I mean is a choreographed combat like in theater, theater not films there is a big difference in theater you have one chance to make it right in films you have many, by designing a situation of controlled combat with enough room for improvisation should something go wrong where both opponents are resisting to some degree I believe that MA can shine more in combat, combat scenes in theater are very dynamic so practitioners can't be passive about them as there is pressure on them.

At the beginning the choreographies would be more rigid but as time passes they can become more flexible, in theater no two scenes are ever the same there are always changes and actors go off-script but the core remains the same thus exposing ourselves to several scenarios where we can capitalize more may be able to help us translate more skill into combat.

Another benefit to choreographies is that they have a pace and a rhythm and he who controls the pace of the fight has the upper hand sometimes not exchanging blows and looking for an opening can be more profitable than forcing one's way in it also gives you time to think not only what to now but also what to do in the next three moves. I don't say go slower I say go smarter ask yourself: What is the situation? What will he do? What can I do? What is the best course of action? The way he is set up is likely to use x technique so I should counter with y technique, etc. These thoughts flash through our minds we keep the speed, the strength, we increase the technical part.

Bruce lee once said that "one must not be too logical as one becomes too robotic nor one should become too instinctive as one become too animalistic the balance of both features is vital for the Martial Artist", I'm paraphrasing please bear with me. In the Taoist religion we see something alike called the Yin & Yang  two opposites that must be in harmony today.

I believe we see and use a lot of Yang too much instinct we rely on strength, speed, and power to much but I believe we have all been taught that we also have to be slow, flexible, weak, I can say that my Master keeps instilling on using the gentler side that we all have. In ground-fighting to get out of any sort of lock you must relax and wiggle a bit like a worm or shrimp and slip through your opponent's grip, forcing your way out of it will only help your opponent sometimes it works but I wouldn't recommend it. In striking when you block a blow you deviate the strike with a gentler motion if you parry with equal force it will really hurt, not my first choice.

Now we also sin of doing a bit too much Yin as well Martial Arts historically have been used to fight be it for life, sport, etc. the warriors of old fought on a regular basis, exercised on a regular basis, even went to war on a regular basis. I'm not saying go enroll this instant I'm saying that many MA with great potential like Aikido, Wing Chun, Tai Chi, Capoeira, etc. Comfortably sit on their laurels and neglect the martial aspect of the martial art I mean no disrespect I love all MA I really do I believe that each is as amazing as any other and I have practice Aikido and Tai Chi I can tell you can use them to fight but to do that you have to fight because that is beautiful too.

It seems as if the Yang/instinctive took over the Martial and the Yin/robotic took over the Art and each MA picked a side however once they were one and the same. I've been in Martial Talk for under a year and the dispute between which MA is better is never ending. I say everything is good if you do it correctly.

Now back on track I believe we loose ourselves to brute strength because it's a primal reaction but martial arts are design to increase our fighting power before MA we fought like apes now we can generate more force with less effort. We also delude ourselves in technique and forms only because logically it makes sense however that logic is not sound. I believe that choreographed combat can make martial artists improve immensely in their performance not only the aesthetics but the quality of the fight will improve immensely with more analytic fighters.

In the end I guess I ranted a lot, though week, the reason behind my idea of choreographed fights is that we deserve it it is not for show or an audience, we martial artists train very hard in a very controversial medium with little to no apparent reward it is a niche, we owe to ourselves to do more and be better so that when we step on that ring we can show our opponent the respect they deserve for their hard work by doing more and expanding each others personal realities a bit further, or we are in a dire situation that requires the use of force we show just how many years were invested into that one technique and that unlike many people say martial arts are legit. For that we must do more, really exceed ourselves, I would love to see a breathtaking amicable match between a cage fighter and a tai chi practitioner because it can happen that famous video did no favors to anyone, I would love to see a karate tournament or MMA match in which the visual appeal is so great that you could confuse it for a movie scene all that can happen. We have to stop fighting amongst each other and start doing more so that we all grow, improve, and respect each other I'll start now suggesting choreographed combat and will contribute more in the future


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 21, 2019)

Is it really combat if it is choreographed?


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Is it really combat if it is choreographed?


It is not combat as it is choreographed but neurologically speaking it can help improve the sinapses in the brain that we use for combat under a less stressfull situation it is a way to get better.


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Is it really combat if it is choreographed?


What would you recommend to improve the Martial arts? I ask this to anyone interested in the threat. I should clarify that choreography is not a substitute for combat or any means of training it is just something we can do to be better.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 21, 2019)

Obsidian Fury said:


> What would you recommend to improve the Martial arts? I ask this to anyone interested in the threat. I should clarify that choreography is not a substitute for combat or any means of training it is just something we can do to be better.




What threat is that then? 

Do you actually train martial arts or just watch videos? That is a very relevant question, I'm not being facetious. I think you have a rather grave misunderstanding of martial arts, MA competitions as well as martial artists. 

and brute force can be very appealing, depends how its packaged.


----------



## Martial D (Feb 21, 2019)

Obsidian Fury said:


> The tittle was
> *I've an idea that I'll like to bounce around we should do more.*
> This is for every style, system, school, etc. I believe that it could be of benefit to everyone. I'll like to talk about the lack of aesthetics in all MA which are very noticeable during sparring or competitions. Whatever the MA you practice you invest your precious time and effort in all the aspects of your MA one of them is executing a pristine technique and pristine is a good thing as it makes execution more efficient however performing a perfect roundhouse against a resisting opponent is not something you often see because it is hard, someone is resisting after all. Most sparring sessions I see or competitions whether online or in the web look like either sloppy kick boxing, kinder garden wrestling, and even cage fighting many times seems just a tad bit better, as for weapons it looks like two guys trying to touch each other with a stick.
> 
> ...


No offense, but this entire article is so disconnected from reality it seems painfully obvious you have no actual experience with this.


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> What threat is that then?
> 
> Do you actually train martial arts or just watch videos? That is a very relevant question, I'm not being facetious. I think you have a rather grave misunderstanding of martial arts, MA competitions as well as martial artists.
> 
> and brute force can be very appealing, depends how its packaged.


I do train martial arts Judo 5 days a week for about 20 years now I'm just a hopeless romantic and a horrible writer who had a bad day.


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

Martial D said:


> No offense, but this entire article is so disconnected from reality it seems painfully obvious you have no actual experience with this.


Definetly my ambitions exceeded my abilities, no offense taken I regretted posting the article the moment I hit enter.


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

Wow! Just read my own post, it's crap! to any who falls prey of this post I apologies as how my bad demeanor may bitter your day. Also I just downed two bottles of scotch so please don't take offense on a drunk man.


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 21, 2019)

Obsidian Fury said:


> Definetly my ambitions exceeded my abilities, no offense taken I regretted posting the article the moment I hit enter.



Nothing wrong with throwing out ideas and thinking out of the box.

This is a site for discussion


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 21, 2019)

Obsidian Fury said:


> Wow! Just read my own post, it's crap! to any who falls prey of this post I apologies as how my bad demeanor may bitter your day. Also I just downed two bottles of scotch so please don't take offense on a drunk man.



The fact that you were even conscious after two bottles of scotch would concern me more than a silly post.


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Nothing wrong with throwing out ideas and thinking out of the box.
> 
> This is a site for discussion


Thank you you are very kind.


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> The fact that you were even conscious after two bottles of scotch would concern me more than a silly post.


To be fair I did acompaigned the schotch with a tomahawk steak and loads of mashed potatoes kinda cut down the booze.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 21, 2019)

Obsidian Fury said:


> To be fair I did acompaigned the schotch with a tomahawk steak and loads of mashed potatoes kinda cut down the booze.



Honestly, that would not decrease my concern at all.


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

Ok I'm still buzzed but I think I can make it work. I'm a Judo practitioner for over 20 years, I also practice Tae Kwon Do for about 10 years but have long since retired, I actively practiced Aikido and Tai Chi for 6 months back in high school at the youth center. Martial Arts are my greatest passion I started training as a kid because I wanted to be a Hero like in the books my mom read me at night and when I grew a bit more I wanted to be like goku from dragon ball, now I just want to be strong for myself and that is why I practice. Since I'm ever curious since tender age I've collected and read over 300 books regarding many different types of martial arts and other about 150 that I can't read because I don't speak the language but I do analize the ilustrations and if I can investigate about the books and the authors, I do watch a lot of documentaries, movies and youtube videos striving to learn more I'm a martial arts nerd who in a bad day and being very drunk wrote a shitty post, that is enough of myseld. I'll like to restart where I began, with an idea some say that one man's tras is another's treasure thus from my trash I'll get something decent we can talk about to me good Martial arts are like a good Valet not only are they great feats of physical prowess but are aesthetically pleasing however with the passing years I've notice a tendency that Martial Arts are each time less pleasing to the eye at least in my opinion, not to mentin that this is of importance to me just because. My question how would you go about improving the asthetics of the MA in all circustance without compromising any other aspects? how can MMA, taekwondo, Judo, Kendo, Boxin, etc. be more beautiful and visualy appealing whithou sacrificing the other aspects?


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> Honestly, that would not decrease my concern at all.


I'm really going to regret it tomorrow haha, If you would would you give my last answer to my trashy post a chance please?


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

CB Jones said:


> Nothing wrong with throwing out ideas and thinking out of the box.
> 
> This is a site for discussion



would you give this a chance please?



Obsidian Fury said:


> Ok I'm still buzzed but I think I can make it work. I'm a Judo practitioner for over 20 years, I also practice Tae Kwon Do for about 10 years but have long since retired, I actively practiced Aikido and Tai Chi for 6 months back in high school at the youth center. Martial Arts are my greatest passion I started training as a kid because I wanted to be a Hero like in the books my mom read me at night and when I grew a bit more I wanted to be like goku from dragon ball, now I just want to be strong for myself and that is why I practice. Since I'm ever curious since tender age I've collected and read over 300 books regarding many different types of martial arts and other about 150 that I can't read because I don't speak the language but I do analize the ilustrations and if I can investigate about the books and the authors, I do watch a lot of documentaries, movies and youtube videos striving to learn more I'm a martial arts nerd who in a bad day and being very drunk wrote a shitty post, that is enough of myseld. I'll like to restart where I began, with an idea some say that one man's tras is another's treasure thus from my trash I'll get something decent we can talk about to me good Martial arts are like a good Valet not only are they great feats of physical prowess but are aesthetically pleasing however with the passing years I've notice a tendency that Martial Arts are each time less pleasing to the eye at least in my opinion, not to mentin that this is of importance to me just because. My question how would you go about improving the asthetics of the MA in all circustance without compromising any other aspects? how can MMA, taekwondo, Judo, Kendo, Boxin, etc. be more beautiful and visualy appealing whithou sacrificing the other aspects?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 21, 2019)

I'm just appalled that someone would treat Scotch with such disdain as to throw it down their neck!
 Get a really good Scotch, pour it into a crystal glass, put your feet up and breathe. 

Martial arts by definition...(the 'martial' bit gives it away) is never going to be pretty. Why should it be, do we have to prettify and soften everything, can't we have something that is perhaps ugly but honest and  true to itself?


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

Martial D said:


> No offense, but this entire article is so disconnected from reality it seems painfully obvious you have no actual experience with this.



would you give this a chance please?



Obsidian Fury said:


> Ok I'm still buzzed but I think I can make it work. I'm a Judo practitioner for over 20 years, I also practice Tae Kwon Do for about 10 years but have long since retired, I actively practiced Aikido and Tai Chi for 6 months back in high school at the youth center. Martial Arts are my greatest passion I started training as a kid because I wanted to be a Hero like in the books my mom read me at night and when I grew a bit more I wanted to be like goku from dragon ball, now I just want to be strong for myself and that is why I practice. Since I'm ever curious since tender age I've collected and read over 300 books regarding many different types of martial arts and other about 150 that I can't read because I don't speak the language but I do analize the ilustrations and if I can investigate about the books and the authors, I do watch a lot of documentaries, movies and youtube videos striving to learn more I'm a martial arts nerd who in a bad day and being very drunk wrote a shitty post, that is enough of myseld. I'll like to restart where I began, with an idea some say that one man's tras is another's treasure thus from my trash I'll get something decent we can talk about to me good Martial arts are like a good Valet not only are they great feats of physical prowess but are aesthetically pleasing however with the passing years I've notice a tendency that Martial Arts are each time less pleasing to the eye at least in my opinion, not to mentin that this is of importance to me just because. My question how would you go about improving the asthetics of the MA in all circustance without compromising any other aspects? how can MMA, taekwondo, Judo, Kendo, Boxin, etc. be more beautiful and visualy appealing whithou sacrificing the other aspects?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 21, 2019)

Obsidian Fury said:


> I'm really going to regret it tomorrow haha, If you would would you give my last answer to my trashy post a chance please?



The only thing I can honestly say about it is that it's pretty near incomprehensible.


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> I'm just appalled that someone would treat Scotch with such disdain as to throw it down their neck!
> Get a really good Scotch, pour it into a crystal glass, put your feet up and breathe.
> 
> Martial arts by definition...(the 'martial' bit gives it away) is never going to be pretty. Why should it be, do we have to prettify and soften everything, can't we have something that is perhaps ugly but honest and  true to itself?



I drank two macallan 18 years they are really good that is why I had two bottles It was like a four hour process. Now Beauty is in the eye of the beholder I guess what I'm trying to say with beautifull is not led lights smoke screens and Queens music as the background but they can be more sober while retaining their ferocity and showcasing greater skill.


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

Dirty Dog said:


> The only thing I can honestly say about it is that it's pretty near incomprehensible.


Sorry I'm very buzzed What I meant to ask is how would you go about making the martial arts be more pleasing to the eye without compromising their capabilities?


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

Think about it when a lioness catches a gazelle it looks beautiful in it's own way beauty makes you feel something, so why would a martial art combat lack that natural beauty? I'm serious how can MA be more beautiful is it a stronger emotional content? flashyness? carnage? ponies? what comes to your mind?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 21, 2019)

Obsidian Fury said:


> Sorry I'm very buzzed What I meant to ask is how would you go about making the martial arts be more pleasing to the eye without compromising their capabilities?




However to many of us it is pleasing to the eye already. It's how we want it, it's why we do it.

People think Macallan is a good whisky, it's not bad but it's bland which is why so many like it and will pay for it.


----------



## Obsidian Fury (Feb 21, 2019)

Tez3 said:


> However to many of us it is pleasing to the eye already. It's how we want it, it's why we do it.
> 
> People think Macallan is a good whisky, it's not bad but it's bland which is why so many like it and will pay for it.


Yeah I like Macallan because it's very smooth.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 21, 2019)

Obsidian Fury said:


> Ok I'm still buzzed but I think I can make it work.



You just finished drinking two bottles of scotch two hours before this post...unless those bottles are the little shot glass bottles, you are a lot more than just buzzed, regardless how you feel. Like Dirty Dog, the fact that you did this, and the vibe I'm getting from your post (that you seem to think that's a normal thing to do) concerns me, more than anything else you wrote.


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 21, 2019)

Obsidian Fury said:


> Definetly my ambitions exceeded my abilities, no offense taken I regretted posting the article the moment I hit enter.


No worries. I appreciate the passion albeit motivated my alcohol. We should all reflect on what we can do to maintain a higher opinion of MA. No I do not think that is corny. No, I have not been drinking.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 22, 2019)

Obsidian Fury said:


> Think about it when a lioness catches a gazelle it looks beautiful in it's own way beauty makes you feel something, so why would a martial art combat lack that natural beauty? I'm serious how can MA be more beautiful is it a stronger emotional content? flashyness? carnage? ponies? what comes to your mind?



Come back when you're sober and can post in coherent English?


----------

